# GIANT DEFY ADVANCED - RIDE QUALITY COMPARISONS 2014 vs 2015 ?



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys, Defy advanced owner here and interested in the 2015 disc versions but heard the 2015 model is stiffer and ride quality not as comfortable ?

anyone got any comments or ride opinions on the new Defy in comparison to the previous model 

cheers


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Not sure about the other Defy's but for my SL0 I feel that most of the compliance I gain with the frame I actually lose with the Zipp wheels.


----------



## Bill88 (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't offer a comparison, but as a new owner of a '15 Defy Advance Pro 0, I can attest to the comfort of the new frame. Absolutely amazing yet power transfer is incredibly stiff feeling. Seem to be contradictory features, but both are true. The disc brakes are very cool as well. According to folks at Giant marketing, the carbon wheels improve ride quality but the cost upgrade is considerable. Can't recommend this bike too highly.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*synpse.*



Bill88 said:


> I can't offer a comparison, but as a new owner of a '15 Defy Advance Pro 0, I can attest to the comfort of the new frame. Absolutely amazing yet power transfer is incredibly stiff feeling. Seem to be contradictory features, but both are true. The disc brakes are very cool as well. According to folks at Giant marketing, the carbon wheels improve ride quality but the cost upgrade is considerable. Can't recommend this bike too highly.


what about ride compared to 2014/2015 synapse?


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I too am interested in the defy ride especially in comparing the 2014 verses the 2015.

I just purchased a "new" old stock 2014 Giant Defy advanced 0 that was just too good of price to pass up. I was really debating the disk brake thing and liked the disk brake idea as a much better long term alternative as compared to braking on rim brakes with carbon wheels (that's all I run). In the end though, I felt the technology of the brakes, the frames & forks and the limitation of disk specific carbon wheels made me decide to go with rim brakes one more time. This will give the industry a little more time to mature with the technology of disk brakes. The Carbon wheels with Black Prince pads is not bad and we don't have 2 mile long descents where I ride, so the clinchers will work good for now.

I am very much looking forward to getting my new Defy advanced O up and running and seeing how the ride is compared to my former ride which wasn't bad. (Neuvation fc-500 which is also known as a Trigon RQC29 WITH 1ST GENERATION ULTEGRA di-2 6770). The new defy has the 6870 11 speed. 

Unfortunately I am waiting on Wheels and its a temperature of about 35-40 these days so not real great for riding here in central Missouri. :cryin:


----------



## Cuevano5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Salutations!

I have ridden the 2014 Defy Composite 2 and the 2015 Defy Advanced 2. Also the 2015 Cdale Synapse 105 5. All three have 105 components. Honestly, I could not tell much difference between the two Defy models as far as compliance, but both were pretty comfy. The Synapse, though, was noticeably more cushy to me. Across from LBS is a large parking lot made of brick pavers which was a great way to try out these bikes, but to be fair, none of the bikes got a decent amount of saddle time.

I ended up going with the 2015 Defy because the 105 group is 11 speed this year and I love the range of braking power of the disc brakes. Incidentally, the brakes didn't seem to be as powerful as I was expecting when coming to a hard stop, but I guess it'll take a little time for the pads to seat to the disc. 

The Defy Advanced 2 seemed to be the liveliest of the three bikes, which might be due to weight and stiffness or maybe the slightly better wheelset? Not sure. I didn't weigh the other two bikes, but the Defy Advanced 2 with my Fizik saddle, 310gram pedals and a pair of bottle cages weighed in at 20.8 pounds.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I got my 2014 defy advanced 0 up and running. It is equipped with 25 wide x 40 deep avenger carbon clinchers (1500 g) otherwise it is stock. It weighs 15.8 lbs with out saddle and pedals. I just rode it a 100 miles so far but very smooth on the road with my 25 Schwalbe ones which i run at 80-85 Psi. The new 6870 Di2 is extremely smooth shifting, even better than my 1st generation Di2 on my former bike. The frames seems very smooth on the road. I will report back after I get some more miles on it. Very nice ride though is my initial impression.


----------

